# Donington weather forecast



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Donington weather forecast for the 1st July. Keep looking here folks.

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14d ... pcode=DE74

Joe


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

They cannot even forcast 6 hours ahead let alone a week, :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I know. That's why you have to keep looking; right up until setting off :roll:.

Joe


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

I'll get my seaweed out Joe :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

trevor said:


> I'll get my seaweed out Joe :lol:


Probably the best idea and I'll keep checking what the cows are doing, lying down or standing up.

Is it lying down for rain? Final answer?

Joe


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

trevor said:


> They cannot even forcast 6 hours ahead let alone a week, :roll:


You are referring to the BBC forecasts. Metcheck is a lot more accurate.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTCool said:


> trevor said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get my seaweed out Joe :lol:
> ...


Judging by the recent weather, they will be putting on their macs and putting up their umbrellas.

Lying down = rain: they are supposedly keeping the grass dry. But I don't understand why they would be so picky about it getting wet?

It looks like rain over night, and then just cloudy during the day. As a newbie, I would prefer it to be a wet track - slower speeds to test how it handles with the ESP off.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Showing as just cloudy for the morning at the moment. Thats fine by me doing the 3 morning sessions.

Fingers crossed!

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

its gone............


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

its gone............


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats gone?

Nick


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well if it persists down and roads like part of the the M1 are closed who knows other motorways may also be closed and other roads unpassable. Whats the chances of people not being able to get there or even the event being cancelled


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Weathers not looking to good


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

If the weather turns really bad, I wonder at what point they might call it off. I'm a bit reluctant to drive 300 miles + and find that they cancel it :? Surely they must make a call at a reasonable time...? Kinda puts me off going, even tho I've bought tickets.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

To be honest, I'm not too far away - 1 1/2 hours I guess - but I'm not going to go if all I'm doing is chomping around in the pouring rain for most of the day but I won't make that decision until the day as we all know what weather forecasters are like.

Must admit though, at the moment it looks horendous. :x

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like it should be bright and blustery for Sunday










(Note at time of writing this is the Sunday mid-day chart but may change)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm not going,it's definately gonna piss down!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Heavy Rain warning just been on for this weekend on the local Yorkshire news. Sheffield is a lake, Doncaster isnt any better, houses are collapsing, football stadiums look like swimming pools. South Yorkshire is being battered into the 4th world, it was already in the third, especially Barnsley, people there still cower in fear if you turn a lightbulb on!

I wouldnt count yer chickens for Sunday gents! Especially if you have to travel from oop North.

I mean look at these, we aint talking puddles here...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

caney said:


> i'm not going,it's definately gonna piss down!


I didn't go to The Goodwood Festival of Speed last Friday because
ALL the weather forecasts on Thursday night were really grim ....
.... but the actual weather there on that day turned out to be fine :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It doesn't look good. The weather at Donington might be reasonable but it's getting there from the north; supposedly more heavy rain on already saturated ground has the potential to be worse than the first floods. I think Sat Nav will come in handy on Sunday :roll:

Joe


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Wether man is talking shit again, 
They think its going to be ok ish up donnington

http://metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.a ... e=DE74+2RP


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

LOL changed to rain all day now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just rang the Thistle where the TTOC have a number of rooms booked to check how the conditions are there and they are fine sun is shining at the mo  
So stop your worring and get down to Donnington for a great TTOC weekend


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Metcheck today show sunsine too, fingers crossed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just rang the Thistle where the TTOC have a number of rooms booked to check how the conditions are there and they are fine sun is shining at the mo
> So stop your worring and get down to Donnington for a great TTOC weekend


Its ok for you you are bringing your own sun :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Steve has been in on several calls with the Met Office due to work - doesn't look like we'll be washed out at all at this stage. Some showers, possibly.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Things are looking decidedly better around the country, except for the aftermath which is now clearing. M1 and A1, no floods on roads or any roads closed. It's a lovely sunny evening where I live 

Hope it remains that way.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> It's a lovely sunny evening where I live
> 
> Hope it remains that way.
> 
> Joe


Same here Joe if only I was not at work


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lovely sunny evening where I live
> ...


Never mind Andy, you'll be at Donington on Sunday. I've washed, waxed and detailed the TT. Don't suppose you've bothered :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hang on, you've just had two or three weeks off, haven't you?.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Setting off at 11:00 tomorrow morning  
Just given old yellow a wipe over with an oily rag that should do it :wink: 
Mind I gave it a good wheels off clean for Gti Inters 2 weeks ago by the time I got ther it looked like a skip pissed down all the way there I wonder if that will happen again :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


If it is rainig we are going in the eos ,, not getting my TT wet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave

Has it dried out after the rain at Liverpool on the way to IOM

:lol:

Sara

Not sure I have, after waiting in the car park for the rest of the party


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dave
> 
> Has it dried out after the rain at Liverpool on the way to IOM
> 
> ...


Yes it did ONCE :? then got wet again ,,, and every day last week and every day this week


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

davidg said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


The campsite my caravan is based at in Lincolnshire is under 3 ft of water, now that wet. Most caravans have been wrecked. The water is an inch below my chassis and everything is crossed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Good idear may be I should take the Golf  or even her in doors Focus  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


At least there isn't much chance of you overheating this year :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Nothing like hitting a nerve there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


You had to remind me didnt you [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyway we are leaving at 0530 so I should get to bed [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyway we are leaving at 0530 so I should get to bed [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


So what time are you and Val coming across?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway we are leaving at 0530 so I should get to bed [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/warnings.asp  :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Up dated weather says rain in the morning dry and overcast in the PM.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What ever the weather I am sure we will all have a great day


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

weathers looking flipping great :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Juber said:


> weathers looking flipping great :roll:


I have stopped looking, it cannot get any worse than It was when I last looked at it :lol:

Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

We might aswell bring some rubber dingy's, flood galore acording to mr weather man


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What ever the weather I am sure we will all have a great day


Andy, I agree. The problem is will the M1/A1 or any other approach road be closed.

Joe


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
The M1 is now open where it had been closed , so we should be OK now
I am looking forward to it , hey it is only rain :roll: 
Sarah


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> The M1 is now open where it had been closed , so we should be OK now
> I am looking forward to it , hey it is only rain :roll:
> Sarah


... and quite a bit of it :roll: If we get the deluge promised on Saturday, night I think, and the area of the M1/A1, which is already saturated even though it's now open, floods...what then.

We are going anyway 

Joe & Judy


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

TTCool said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi so are we 
Mark was going to go to Argos and buy a dingy so we could paddle there :lol: 
sarah


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've actually washed, waxed and detailed my car, inside and out. I've even checked the spare skinny wheel. Silly me 

Joe


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Dry, sunnay with the odd light shower.....

But then you know that if you were there!

Great day

Thanks.


----------

